# Alpen-Trails für Allmountin - Enduro



## iKev (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für die Zeit um den 1.Juni (+/- 5 Tage) einen geeigneten Ort in den Alpen, der möglichst in Deutschlandliegen sollte, da wir schon einen weiten Weg aus dem Norden haben. Wir haben alle AM-Bikes und Wollen die Alpen erkunden, jedoch nicht als Tour durch die Alpen, sondern eher einen Ort den wir als Anfangs u Ausgangspunkt der Tour nutzen können. 

Gedacht ist das wir an ein paar Tagen die Berge per Bike erklimmmen und dann wollten wir die anderen Tage uns per Lift/Gondel auf den Gipfel befördern lassen und die Trails bergab zu fahren.

Bitte erzählt mit von euren Erfahrungen und gebt mir ein paar Tipps wohin die Reise gehen könnte.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Razer321 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte die selbe Frage ebend stellen 

Also würde auch gern wissen wo es so eine Gebiet gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja... wir planen über Ostern auch ein paar Trails zu rocken
Ist zwar nicht in den Alpen aber der Smrkem Trail soll ja ganz geil sein. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob sich die 600km Anreise lohnt. War da schon jemand und ist die restliche Gegend dort für Touren zu empfehlen? 

Dann hab ich in irgeneiner Bike-Bravo etwas über Insbruck (auch nicht in DE aber ich würde auf jedenfall den Mehrweg in kauf nehmen und nach AT rüber) gelesen. Ich selbst war schon im Karwendelgebirge unterwegs, was ganz ok war. 
Von Insbruck kann man wohl recht gut gondeln und natürlich auch Tourenfahren: Und die Panoramafraktion kommt dort auch nicht kurz.

Dann gabs noch den Enduro Cross von Chur nach Chiavenna (Graubünden). 5640 Tiefenmeter hören sich ganz gut an.

Ach ja und Ischgl muß der Hammer sein wenn der Schnee weg ist.

Freue mich auch auf weitere Vorschläge.
Guten Rutsch...!


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Dezember 2010)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Dann hab ich in irgeneiner Bike-Bravo etwas über Insbruck (auch nicht in DE aber ich würde auf jedenfall den Mehrweg in kauf nehmen und nach AT rüber) gelesen. Ich selbst war schon im Karwendelgebirge unterwegs, was ganz ok war.
> Von Insbruck kann man wohl recht gut gondeln und natürlich auch Tourenfahren: Und die Panoramafraktion kommt dort auch nicht kurz.


Innsbruck mit AM in der Gondel: http://nordkette-singletrail.at/ - wenn du den Trail  mit einem AM rockst, dann will ich da dabei sein und mir das ansehen. Ich bin jetzt selber etwas weiter östlich zuhause in Wörgl/Kufstein, aber nach Innsbruck zum Biken würde ich nie im Leben fahren.

Wenn man zu der Fraktion gehört, die mit einem AM gerne rauf fährt, wäre das vordere Zillertal oder das vordere Alpbachtal empfehlenswert. Da man zwischen unterschiedlichen Gebirgen wählen kann. Man kann das ganze Zillertal fahren, das ganze Alpbachtal, die westlichen Kitzbüheler Alpen, den Rofan und den Karwendel. Touristische Orte sind in Fügen, Uderns, event. Straß i. Zillertal, Bruck i. Zillertal oder Reith im Alpbachtal und event. Kramsach. Ein weiterer Vorteil dieser Regionen ist, dass sie sehr nah an der Autobahn liegen und recht schnell erreicht werden können.

Wer lieber mit der Gondel rauf düst sollte nach Mayrhofen im hinteren Zillertal fahren. Hängt halt davon ab, was man haben will. Im hinteren Zillertal hat man weniger Tourenmöglichkeiten, weil man ganz hinten eigentlich ansteht bzw. viel auf Teer fährt und die Touren im Alpbachtal, Karwendel oder Rofan dann schon ne Ewigkeit weit weg sind.

Gute Touren sind:
Steinbergerjoch bzw. Otto Leixlhütte: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/189/86/lang,germani/
Geiseljoch: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/263/86/lang,germani/
Bayreutherhütte: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/325/1/lang,germani/
Wiedersbergerhorn: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/213/86/lang,germani/
Schatzberg: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/215/86/lang,germani/
Holzalm: (aber auf einer anderen Route) http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/164/86/lang,germani/
Rastkogelhütte: (unter der Woche wenn auf der Höhenstraße wenig los ist) http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/197/86/lang,germani/

Die Touren sind nicht ganz einfach aber mit Kondition machbar.

Wer ein paar Tage im Kreis fahren will und nach der kleinen Rundfahrt wo bleiben will, kann nach Westendorf und diese 3 Tagestour machen: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/260/65/lang,germani/ - Für die restlichen Tage gibts genug zu fahren. Die Kitzbüheler Alpen sind ebenfalls gut erreichbar. Touristisch gut ausgebaute Orte sind Kirchberg,Hopfgarten und Westendorf. Ehrenbachtrail, Brechhorntrail, Lisi Osl Trail und Wildkogeltrail sind für Touristen einfach zu finden. Dort werden auch Räder transportiert. Wenn man in dieser Region gastiert kann man somit 4 bis 5 legale Trails fahren  wo jeder mind. 500 hm Abfahrt aufweist. Der Wildkogeltrail wäre mit einer ausgedehnten Tour mit Trailabfahrt und anschlißender Gondelauffahrt machbar. Die Tour kostet aber Körner und ist ne massive Tagestour.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2010)

chiefrock schrieb:


> ...aber der *Smrkem* Trail soll ja ganz geil sein. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob sich die 600km Anreise lohnt. War da schon jemand und ist die restliche Gegend dort für Touren zu empfehlen?
> ...



*Isergebirge* hat ja eine schöne Internetseite, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es Forstautobahnen sind. 
Würde mich auch über Info freuen.

Ansonsten ist es ja lange Tradition, an Ostern die Wanderer rund um Bozen/Vinschgau zu ärgern, da es dort dann derer viele gibt. 

Im deutschen Teil der Alpen wüsste ich keine Seilbahn, die Bikes mitnimmt.


----------



## brozzomd (31. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *Isergebirge* hat ja eine schöne Internetseite, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es Forstautobahnen sind.
> Würde mich auch über Info freuen.
> 
> Ansonsten ist es ja lange Tradition, an Ostern die Wanderer rund um Bozen/Vinschgau zu ärgern, da es dort dann derer viele gibt.
> ...



Hallo, ich war dieses Jahr schon 2 mal auf dem Pod Smrkem Trail.
Ist ein Trail vom feinsten, flowig in den Wald gezaubert, ist der Hammer. Von Leipzig sind es 250km, könnte man machen, wir sind den Trail gleich 2 mal hintereinander gefahren, ich bin ja auch von Dresden dahin gefahren. Ob sich die 600km Anfahrt lohnen für 12km Singletrail....? Da würde ich lieber warten bis das Wegenetz auf ca. 50km ausgebaut wird, soll 2011 damit schon steil gehen.....


Grüße....


----------



## Carsten (2. Januar 2011)

Davos-Arosa-Lenzerheide
das lohnt sich für Euch sicher
und wenn´s langweilig wird rüber nach Laax


----------



## iKev (3. Januar 2011)

Die Möglichkeiten in Laax scheinen ja laut der WebSite super zu sein, nur gibt es vom Ausgangspunkt Leipzig her gesehen Gebiete die ähnliches bieten, aber nicht so weit weg sind? Region München +/-80km?


----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Januar 2011)

iKev schrieb:


> Region München +/-80km?


Die Spielwiese der Münchner ist der Chiemgau, die Kitzbüheler Alpen und der Karwendel.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2011)

Ich würd mal sagen, das Groß der Münchner fährt hauptsächlich an den Tegernsee, ins Karwendel und nach Garmisch. 
In Lenggries gibt´s einen Bikepark, da kann man auch lifteln. Ansonsten sieht´s hier eher mau aus mit Liftunterstützung. Kann sein, dass man in Leermoss auf den Grubigstein mit Lift kann, auch die Ehrwalder Bahn nimmt Bikes mit. Dafür ist dort die Abfahrt eher langweilig, sowohl ins Gaistal als auch nach Ehrwald zurück. 
Garmisch wäre wahrscheinlich kein schlechter Ausgangspunkt, wenn ihr bereit seid, evtl. auch mal paar km Anfahrt mit dem Auto in Kauf zu nehmen.
Reintal, Schachen (allerdings eher Forstautobahn), Enningalm, Kreuzeck und Bernadeinsteig, Dirstentrittkreuz (Tegestal), Haimingalm, etc. Für 5 Tage seid ihr da locker ausgelastet! Und zum Schluß zwecks Landschaftsgenuß die klassische Karwendelrunde (sofern man die im Juni schon fahren kann).


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen, das Groß der Münchner fährt hauptsächlich an den Tegernsee, ins Karwendel und nach Garmisch.
> In Lenggries gibt´s einen Bikepark, da kann man auch lifteln. Ansonsten sieht´s hier eher mau aus mit Liftunterstützung. Kann sein, dass man in *Lermoos auf den Grubigstein* mit Lift kann, auch die Ehrwalder Bahn nimmt Bikes mit. Dafür ist dort die Abfahrt eher langweilig, sowohl ins Gaistal als auch nach Ehrwald zurück.
> Garmisch wäre wahrscheinlich kein schlechter Ausgangspunkt, wenn ihr bereit seid, evtl. auch mal paar km Anfahrt mit dem Auto in Kauf zu nehmen.
> Reintal, Schachen (allerdings eher Forstautobahn), Enningalm, Kreuzeck und Bernadeinsteig, Dirstentrittkreuz (Tegestal), Haimingalm, etc. Für 5 Tage seid ihr da locker ausgelastet! Und zum Schluß zwecks Landschaftsgenuß die klassische Karwendelrunde (sofern man die im Juni schon fahren kann).



Lermoos hatte ja eine kleine FR Strecke, die wohl wieder aufgebaut werden soll. Auf den Grubigstein der Lift ist rasant, aber die Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten (noch?) sehr eingeschränkt. Mal die Touristeninfo kontaktieren; von GaP sinds ja nur 20min mit Auto. GaP ist top.

Bernadein ist Allmountain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bernadein ist Allmountain?



Naja, ein Forstweg ist es nicht. Wie würdest du das kategorisieren?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2011)

Ne...war den noch nicht, aber in der Freeride war der als ziemlich heftig beschrieben und mit vielen Wanderern. Ich dachte immer die Namen dieser Trails dürfte man nicht sagen.

Ich hätte immer noch gern mehr Infos zum *Isergebirge,* wenn also noch jemand was weiss (danke erstmal an brozzomd).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Januar 2011)

Mei, die Tour steht ja sogar im Moser als Variante! Und Marco hatte den Trail auch mal vor 10-12 Jahren oder so in der Bike drin und auf seiner Homepage (nichts für den Sonntagsausflug mit der Freundin). Also an dem ist nichts mehr geheim! Im Juni unter der Woche dürften sich die Wanderer auch noch in Grenzen halten. Ganz heftig wird er unten vor der Bockhütte, aber der schlaue oder nicht ganz so gute Biker biegt vorher Ri. Partnachalm ab.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2011)

Ah...na dann .
Auf Marcos Seite sind aber eh noch mehr Trails versteckt...was man im Netz alles so findet, wenn man tief genug wühlt . Da muss ich noch einiges abarbeiten, wenn ich mal wieder in der Ecke bin (obs im Februar auch noch so wenig Schnee hat???).


----------



## colt73 (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich suche mit ein paar Freunden auch nach einem ähnlichen Gebiet: AM- und/oder Enduro-lastige Strecken in den Alpen, möglichst nicht zu südlich. Bisher haben wir uns vornehmlich für die Regionen 
- Saalbach-Hinterglemm (ca 7h Anfahrt)
- Vinschgau (ca 7:45h, ist super und kennen wir schon)
- Lenzerheide/Davos/Arosa (ca 6:20h)
interessiert. Da lässt es sich bestimmt überall ordentlich biken. 
Aber: Gibt es nichts, was deutlich näher ist und sich genauso gut eignet? Oder müssen wir die minimum 6,5h Anfahrt einplanen?

Danke für Tipps!
Colt73


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Januar 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> Oder müssen wir die minimum 6,5h Anfahrt einplanen?


... ich gehe heute gleich in die Kirche, damit ich im nächsten Leben wieder Tiroler werde. Ist ja zum FÜRCHTEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (13. Januar 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... ich gehe heute gleich in die Kirche, damit ich im nächsten Leben wieder Tiroler werde. Ist ja zum FÜRCHTEN!!!





Da siehst du einmal wie gut du es in diesem Fall hast!

Aber hat denn noch jmd andere Vorschläge, als zu Gott zu beten  ?

hehe


----------



## farmersdaughter (29. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen, was die Lift-Unterstützung in der Lenzerheide/Davos/Arosa-Region im Sommer so kostet? So für 5-7 Tage?
Kennt jemand noch eine andere interessante Region vergleichbar zu Saalbach, wo eine Liftkarte im Unterkunftspreis enthalten ist?

Danke!


----------



## st-bike (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich in Ladis, Fiss, Serfaus sind die Bahnen in der Unterkunft enthalten. Da ich Saalbach nicht kenne, kann ich nicht sagen, ob es vergleichbar ist.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## uncletoby (1. Februar 2011)

Schau mal im Salzkammergut nach.  Ich wohne und arbeite hier. Es gibt auch gute und preiswerte Unterkünfte! 

Viel Spass!


----------



## colt73 (1. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr denn von Bozen oder Brixen? 
Und wie siehts mit Livigno aus? 

Ist zwar beides ähnlich weit wie z.B. das Vinschgau, aber ein viel näheres und genauso gutes Bike Revier in den Alpen gibts wohl nicht ... 

gruß
Colt73.


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Februar 2011)

Wo solls den im salzkammergut lifte geben die bikes mitnehmen? Der TE will ja glaub ich gondeln?

Für so was ist Saalbach-Hinterglemm schon geil!


----------



## uncletoby (1. Februar 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wo solls den im salzkammergut lifte geben die bikes mitnehmen? Der TE will ja glaub ich gondeln?
> 
> Für so was ist Saalbach-Hinterglemm schon geil!


Ja, da hast du sicherlich recht. Vielleicht kann er sich mit diesem Gebiet auch anfreunden oder?


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Februar 2011)

Das gebiet im salzkammergut is schon recht imposant, mir gefällts sehr gut. Nur brauche ich halt keine gondel. Wo ist übrigens der beste ausgangspunkt für eine tour am schafberg?


----------



## uncletoby (1. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, St. Gilgen, Scharfling, Strobl, St. Wolfgang.
Ein tolle Runde ist die Umrundung des Schafberg. Start von einem der oben genannten Orte. Dies ist so 2 - 3 mal in der Woche meine Abendrunde von St. Gilgen Scharfling Eisenau und Retour (ca. 22km mit ungefähr 700 hm)   oder wenn es länger hell ist die gesamte Runde ca. 42 km mit ungefähr 1.250 hm) ist immer wieder interessant was für Leute man auf der Buchberghütte trifft! 

Gruß


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Februar 2011)

colt73 schrieb:


> Ist zwar beides ähnlich weit wie z.B. das Vinschgau, aber ein viel näheres und genauso gutes Bike Revier in den Alpen gibts wohl nicht ...


Also ich finde die Gegend um Brixen und Sterzing auch ausgezeichnet. Wobei die Kitzbüheler Alpen auch nicht zu verachten sind und näher sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colt73 (7. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. 
Wir haben uns gestern entschieden und es wird dieses Jahr wieder das schöne Vinschgau. Da wissen wir, worauf wir uns einlassen und können die 5 Tage voll biken - ohne uns erst Routen etc raus zu suchen. Die Stunde mehr Anfahrt nehmen wir nun eben in Kauf. 

Wenn noch jemand eine gute Unterkunft kennt, immer her mit Tipps?! (unser Favorit, die Residence Obstgarten, ist leider schon ausgebucht)

Ride on!
Colt73


----------

